# ENTERING MY FIRST BBQ CONTEST



## djsmokesupreme

Amateur division. It's a fundraiser for a local children's home, but it's citywide and there's a pro division.  I'm competing in all three categories, Chicken, Ribs & Pork Shoulder.  Not only will there be blind judging, but I'll be serving my food to folks who make donations to wander around and sample the BBQ, so I don't want to embarrass myself.

Who can give me some contest pointers?

So far, I'm thinking of brining the chicken and then spatchcocking the birds and smoking them skin side down at 300 to try and get the skin crisp while keeping the meat moist.

I'm also thinking of using bone-in butts, cut to about 5 lbs each, to make cooking time more manageable.

Anybody willing to share tips or give me pointers?

Thanks!


----------



## mdboatbum

Good luck to you! Not being a competitor I can't offer much advice. I will say that from what I've seen on TV, most folks do chicken thighs due to the uniformity and the fact that the dark meat is a little more forgiving. Whole spatchcocked birds are usually very tasty, but can at times be tricky. Also, if they're judging on appearance, whole birds can be more difficult to make a pretty presentation box with.

I'd keep it simple and do what you're familiar with since this is your first time out. No matter what, I'm sure you'll have a great time!


----------



## kitt

I know there is a couple of great finishing sauces on here for pork, It does take it to the next level 

Remember  to try and not get too stressed LOL 

Good luck keep us posted


----------



## keny

I've only done it twice, but it seems to be sort of a general idea that judges, (even local ones...) seem to like things fairly sweet and bold. Honey makes a nice addition to any sauce towards the end of cooking, because of it's nice shiny glaze, and the sweetness. What I learned is to plan ahead as far as turn-in times, because when cooking all categories it can become pretty busy if the turn-in times are close together! So helpers are great! Keeping hands and utensils sanitized when you're in a hurry can be tough, but they might be watching! Lots of lists of supplies, ingredients etc., and a schedule of your plan-like when to prep. certain meats, and when meats need attention while they're cooking-down to the minute, will help also. Try everything before you decide what to turn in. I've turned in what I thought was good, then tried the other roast (or whatever it is) & wished I would've turned it in instead! Try not to be intimidated by what other teams are doing, if they have more people or more expensive equipment. It really doesn't matter. You can win with a very small cheap cooker, it just makes it tougher to cook lots of food because you're limited on space. But don't be afraid to learn from others who know what they're doing. Make friends with other competitors if you can, you might need their help, or need to borrow something-plus it's just more fun that way. Keep in mind that you are your worst critic-I was going to throw away my ribs cuz I thought they were really lame, and I won!! There's no such thing as too much table space, so keep that in mind. Blankets or coolers to keep meat warm until turn-in also helps. Keep garnishes like lettuce (if your contest allows them in your boxes) cool and fresh-they make your box look much better. Good luck! Prepare well, and try to have fun! Hope this helps!


----------



## djsmokesupreme

image.jpg



__ djsmokesupreme
__ Apr 18, 2014





Loaded in and set up at Jacksonville's Big City Backyard Bar-B-Que. captains meeting in an hour. The chickens are spatchcocked and brining, and I'm about to start prepping the ribs and pork butt. I'll try to Q-View some pix.


----------



## djsmokesupreme

image.jpg



__ djsmokesupreme
__ Apr 18, 2014





. Meeting the neighbors


----------



## maple sticks

Good luck. Sounds like some fun.


----------



## bbqbrett

I have only done a couple of contests.  I probably missed a chance to give you some pre-contest advice since I have not been on in a while.

Since you are already there and setting up etc. take this for what it is worth, if it is worth anything.

Like kenY above said make friends with some of the other competitors.  At the only two I have been in the vets were glad to lend some advice to rookies.  Me and my partner got some great advice from some other competitors.  We met Harry Soo (from BBQ Pitmasters) at our first contest and he gave some great advice to us and even held a box building class for anyone who wanted to attend...we did!


I would say to look at this first contest as a great opportunity to learn a lot and have some fun while doing it.  It is a lot of work but try to keep relaxed and don't stress...don't worry about where you are going to place etc. for this first time.  Learn the ropes and enjoy a great expierence.


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Thanks to everyone for all the support. We got the fires started at 4 AM. Ran into a temp crash when the meat went on because there was no time to let it rise to room temp. I'm thinking I'm going to have to cut my shoulder in half to get it cooked in time.













image.jpg



__ djsmokesupreme
__ Apr 19, 2014


----------



## maple sticks

What temp you trying to hold. Could you raise it?


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Trying to stay between 240 and 250. Got it stabilized for the last 3 hours. IT is at 153 after 5 1/2 hours.


----------



## maple sticks

How you doing time wise.


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Saved the pork shoulder and actually had time for it to rest. Here's my entry.












image.jpg



__ djsmokesupreme
__ Apr 19, 2014


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Here's our chicken entry. 3 breasts, 3 thighs, 2 legs













image.jpg



__ djsmokesupreme
__ Apr 19, 2014


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Our ribs cooked much faster than I thought they would.  Had to rest them a very long time. Didn't think they were as good as the chicken and pork.

Very pleased with the crowd reaction to everything. We got a lot of compliments.


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Un Flippin' Believable!!!!   THIRD PLACE RIBS!












image.jpg



__ djsmokesupreme
__ Apr 19, 2014


----------



## mdboatbum

djsmokesupreme said:


> Un Flippin' Believable!!!! THIRD PLACE RIBS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ djsmokesupreme
> __ Apr 19, 2014


That's great news! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## maple sticks

Nice Job. Congratulations!

Wait a minute did you summit ribs?  No Q-view!


----------



## djsmokesupreme

I know. We were so busy at rib turn in, we forgot to take a picture. Theming to find someone who may have one.


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Trying to find someone


----------



## djsmokesupreme

I recommend this experience to everyone. Find a local contest, grab some buds, throw the smoker and a cooler full of meat and adult beverages in the truck and have a blast and meet some great folks.


----------



## maple sticks

Sounds like it was everything it should have been. Happy for ya.


----------



## james1nc

good job on placing , im sure it was a great experience ..now that its over would you have done anything different? On Pit masters last night when they did whole birds everyone injected the breast to keep them from drying out.


----------



## djsmokesupreme

I brined our birds, so I don't think moisture was the problem. We were graded down on appearance, and I noticed that most of our competitors used chicken parts for the judges. Obviously, I was cutting my own birds while they were very hot and their birds were all professionally butchered and cooked cut, so they had nicely finished edges. I'm thinking of trying parts next time.

We also lost points on flavor. I don't know if it was because they didn't like our rub, which might have been a little too peppery or our brine, which had rosemary and sage. We'll tweak things one at a time til we get it right.


----------



## bbqbrett

Sounds like you had a good time.  Congrats on the placing in ribs!


----------



## dougmays

Great job @djsmokesupreme  ! An award at your first comp is very impressive!

I'm down here in Gainesville i wish i would have heard about this event maybe i could have come up and helped ya out or competed myself.

As a few have said before with BBQ comps they are looking for uniformity in your turn-ins. But I did the Fernandina Rib Cookoff and they had a optional chicken comp, so i did my standard competition turn in (thighs) but people were doing chicken wings, whole chickens, boneless breasts, etc... Non-sanctioned events offer more flexibility.

Congrats again!

Also a shameless plug....you should come check out our South Florida Gathering (not so far south anymore) http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160459/2014-south-florida-gathering-november-7-9


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Don't know if we'll make it to Sebring, but I'd love to enter the Fernandina Rib Cook-Off. When is it scheduled?


----------



## dougmays

it was in March. They'll have it again next year. They also do a Briskets and Butts which is in October i believe.


----------



## golfpro2301

smokesupreme,

a little late but congrats on the ribs in your first comp. I was there as well and got 2nd in ribs. Its an awesome feeling winning an award in a comp especially in your first. I took 2nd in pork in my first comp at the FL/GA cookoff a few years ago and it got me hooked to compete a lot more. You def need to enter the fernandina rib cook off. Before you know it you will be searching the FBA for backyard divisions and you will be traveling the state. Keep smoking


----------



## dougmays

GolfPro2301 said:


> smokesupreme,
> 
> a little late but congrats on the ribs in your first comp. I was there as well and got 2nd in ribs. Its an awesome feeling winning an award in a comp especially in your first. I took 2nd in pork in my first comp at the FL/GA cookoff a few years ago and it got me hooked to compete a lot more. You def need to enter the fernandina rib cook off. Before you know it you will be searching the FBA for backyard divisions and you will be traveling the state. Keep smoking


GolfPro were you at the Rib Cookoff this year?


----------



## golfpro2301

I wasn't I took another job late last year and missed the FL/GA and the rib cook off. I am back at my old job now so I have all the time in the world. I saw that you put that they had a brisket and butts competition in October. You have any more info on that?


----------



## texan bbq n

Good luck to ya in the cook off . Keepin it simple sometime is the best way to go


----------



## dougmays

GolfPro2301 said:


> I wasn't I took another job late last year and missed the FL/GA and the rib cook off. I am back at my old job now so I have all the time in the world. I saw that you put that they had a brisket and butts competition in October. You have any more info on that?


Goto there website and they have a tab for the Brisket & Butts


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Congrats on your 2nd place finish. You're right about how easy it is to get hooked on competition. I'm ready to go again!

I'm definitely planning to enter the FL/GA competition, and I think I'd like to try Briskets and butts, too.


----------

